# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Vreemde eisprong?

## tatiana1985

Hoi allemaal, 
Dit lijkt me een beter plekje om mijn vraag te stellen:
Ik kan elke maand mijn eisprong voelen. Sinds 3 maanden heb ik echter telkens een aantal dagen pijn. Deze maand heb ik pijn aan beide kanten. De pijn is donderdag begonnen, wat zou kunnen overeenkomen met mijn oulatiedatum, maar is dus nu pas voorbij. (nu dinsdag) Ik heb ook al sinds donderdag cervixslijm, en nu dus nog steeds. Mijn temp is echter nog steeds niet gestegen. Ik probeer zwanger te raken van een derde kindje, maar ben een beetje in de war nu mijn lichaam zo raar doet. Duurt mijn eisprong dan 5 dagen? Kan dit? 
Mijn huisdokter denkt dat mijn eisprong gewoon al geweest is en er vochtblaasjes nakomen die me kunnen pijn doen. Kan dit wel en waarom is mijn temp dan nog niet gestegen? Het lijkt zo vreemd. Overigens heb ik een vrij regelmatige cyclus en moet ik achter 8 dagen mijn ms krijgen. Nu nog een eisprong krijgen kan dan toch niet hé? 
Groetjes

----------

